# MXL done



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

The MXL-the one and only- any other would be a phony- often imitated- never duplicated.

This frameset was purchased at the factory last year in March. Eddy wasn't elated to see this one go as if he knew he was giving away a piece of his soul.

Just over one year later and by happenstance, I saved the best build for last. This build represents the last of 4 Merckx steel builds within a 16 months time span. I'm pretty stoked to see closure on the aforementioned project. Now, It's time to ride the excrement out of them.

Nothing too creative in terms of build:

60 cm MXL frameset
Campy Record headset
Ultegra 10 speed group, including seatpost
100 mm Nitto Pearl Stem
Nitto M 176 handlebars
Fizik Arione saddle

I rode the bike to work today, 16 miler roundtrip. It felt awesome to be back on a MXL. There is something special about Merckx frames, especially the MXL.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Cannibal, absolutely stunning, !!
I dig the paint scheme, enjoy!

vlckx


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That is a fantastic looking MXL! I get so used to only seeing them in one or two paint schemes with the various color variations so it's nice to see something totally different. 

I think that is my new favorite Merckx color scheme! Nice work!


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Beautiful pair. :thumbsup:


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Great "double vision" pix, they look great Cannibal.

b21


----------



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

Lovely!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*WoW!*

That's a pretty impressive. I love the paint scheme and it's not seen that frequently. Nice job!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

thank you for the MXL compliments,
When I received the Arcobaleno from SA last year, I opened the box and said "wow, what a cool and unique paint scheme." When I procured the MXL at the factory a few months later, I was totally stoked, but dumbfounded as well that the paint scheme was identical to the Arco. How random was that?
With the passage of time and now that both bikes are built, I'm as happy as a clam at high tide with both bikes having identical paint schemes. As many of you stated, it is a rare and unique color scheme.
I'm leaving for Belgium today for a family visit, plan to stop by the factory next Mon. to say hello and poke around if I can get through the front door.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Beautiful. One of my favorite Merckx color schemes. I can't believe you've got two of them.


----------

